# Sheens



## biggerman (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey all, I've got some cabinets where the paint coverage looks good, but it has some irregular shiny spots where someone touched it up. The sheen is reflecting light irregularly. I was wondering if I applied a clear coat of lacquer would the sheen of my top coat trump the paint sheen 100%?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

It would look way different. Why would you do that?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

biggerman said:


> Hey all, I've got some cabinets where the paint coverage looks good, but it has some irregular shiny spots where someone touched it up. The sheen is reflecting light irregularly. I was wondering if I applied a clear coat of lacquer would the sheen of my top coat trump the paint sheen 100%?


Is it lacquer on the now.? If not....What about just applying 1 more coat of paint??


----------

